# Calling All North-westers



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Is anyone heading to EvenTT09.... ??? is a convoy being planned???

In Case you haven't seen here's the details http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140444

Get in touch NW'rs need to know !!

*official Thread now up http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=146322&p=1500782#p1500782*


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

Im planning on going mate with the wife and daughter this year.

Wont be staying down on the Saturday though, just heading down on the Sunday morning, is this when you are looking to organise the convoy for??

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright gents.
Would love to go but not sure if I can make it yet (work is demanding rather a lot of my time).
Looks like there is a great potential route over the moors as well!

Will keep an eye on this thread though


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Saturday or Sunday convoy???


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Tony 

Yes im going on Sunday. Im working all day Saturday :? but ive ordered my ticket for Sunday! 

Are you planning a convoy to the event?

Spencer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I was only thinking of going down sunday, but can you pay on the gate? (so SUNDAY convoy) dunno if i'll be able to get a ticket sorted.... :? Think i better sign up for the Owners club while i'm there (been meaning to since i got the car)

Well I suppose i could organise a convoy up... but was just really testing the water to see if anyone had planned on sorting convoys...? was thinking surly someone must have from round here judging on how keen us northwesters are  But if nobody is or knows of a convoy we could meet up with then yeah i suppose i'll organise....

oh and john looks like my missus is coming too


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ME AND linda are down on the sunday, hoping for the cleanest route possible  will have a go at the show n shine lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:



> ME AND linda are down on the sunday, hoping for the cleanest route possible  will have a go at the show n shine lol


should bloody win you !!!! oh and syd, my new toys have arrived... it's getting closer to the big fit  http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145791


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ok so this is a *sunday* morning convoy to EvenTT09 and with it being such an early start i'd suggest the shortest route possible.... although not sure how everyone else feels...

Add your name !!!
Interest:
1) tony_rigby_uk


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ok so this is a sunday morning convoy to EvenTT09 and with it being such an early start i'd suggest the shortest route possible.... although not sure how everyone else feels...

Add your name !!!
Interest:
1) tony_rigby_uk
2) bigsyd


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ok so this is a sunday morning convoy to EvenTT09 and with it being such an early start i'd suggest the shortest route possible.... although not sure how everyone else feels...
I'm in  What about a meeting point and time :?

Add your name !!!
Interest:
1) tony_rigby_uk
2) bigsyd
3) Les
4) stevecollie

Anybody else want to join us? :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> I'm in  What about a meeting point and time :?


Just scouting forinterest at the mo to see where everyone is coming from to get a meet point... but i'm thinking the services we met up for at your meet les.. since most know where that is already on the M61... but see who and where everyone is coming from may be better to meet up on a M6 junction and head down.,.. see what interest is first.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes you can pay on the gate


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in  What about a meeting point and time :?
> ...


 IMO the way to go is South on the M61 not North Tony onto the M62 then M1 dropping down to Sheffield. I would suggest meeting on the M62 at Birch Services between Junc's 18 and 19 time to be arranged.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am not convoying this one 

I am going for the piss up


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Im working that weekend so i wont be coming, for the guys that are going the TTRS will be good to have a nosey at and maybe even a drive? 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> IMO the way to go is South on the M61 not North Tony onto the M62 then M1 dropping down to Sheffield. I would suggest meeting on the M62 at Birch Services between Junc's 18 and 19 time to be arranged.


Ok well i've had a look at the route and telling us to avoid the M62 and head on the m60 to avoid the city center of manchester. then jump on the A628, missing out sheffield city center and joining the M1 there. Take a look:-
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...53.424264,-2.384033&spn=1.247145,3.562317&z=9

The other way of meeting at birch and heading down the M62 to the M1 takes an addition 20or so mins, but is probably the easiest route.. take a look here:-
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...53.549283,-1.893768&spn=0.62173,1.781158&z=10

All depends on what the rest of you want to do... i'm easy... can you give me some feedback on the route you prefer...

cheers

tony


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> ok so this is a sunday morning convoy to EvenTT09 and with it being such an early start i'd suggest the shortest route possible.... although not sure how everyone else feels...
> I'm in  What about a meeting point and time :?
> 
> Add your name !!!
> ...


4) stevecollier in. Liverpool area.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> ok so this is a sunday morning convoy to EvenTT09 and with it being such an early start i'd suggest the shortest route possible.... although not sure how everyone else feels...
> I'm in  What about a meeting point and time :?
> 
> OK so far we have.
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the way to go is South on the M61 not North Tony onto the M62 then M1 dropping down to Sheffield. I would suggest meeting on the M62 at Birch Services between Junc's 18 and 19 time to be arranged.
> ...


I'm easy Tony but you don't hit Manchester city Centre on the M62 but you would on the M60 as far as I know. Also given its a Sunday morning there won't be much traffic on the M62 all. Trust me i'm a doctor :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

M60 goes round Manchester, and as mentioned no traffic on a Sunday morning, it will be an easy run  M62 is fine as long as you are not on it Monday to Friday :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

personally i prefer M60, A628 over the hills. Scenic and shorter for early start. Iwill go with the majority.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

over the hills    dirt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> over the hills    dirt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 Syd I wuold also guss you want to be there early as no matter how clean your car arrives ( and if its persisting down it won't be clean at all) you will want nay need to clean it after such a longish drive. Am I right or am I right :?: BTW Syd I have a secret wepon to aid cleaning few if any others will have :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> personally i prefer M60, A628 over the hills. Scenic and shorter for early start. Iwill go with the majority.


For the time difference, my satnav says it is quicker to go over the 62


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> over the hills    dirt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Think your forgetting the important point the M60 and the A road is 20=mins faster... you could clean your carin that time 

Route #1 M60 & A628
Driving directions to Sheffield S26 5PQ, UK
69.3 mi - about 1 hour 31 mins

Route #2 M62
Driving directions to Sheffield S26 5PQ, UK
98.8 mi - about 1 hour 52 mins

Like i said M62 is easy to navigate and keep everyone together.. but an extra 21min and 29miles.... choice is yours 

For me i'd rather do the M62 so i can easily keep everyone together but the earlier start and the extra miles makes me think it'll be a nicer drive and abit more time (for everyone to arrive) if we go the M60.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > over the hills    dirt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 Tony, if you think you can clean your car for a concourse show in 20 mins think again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

true i suppose... especially if it's as clean as syd's  can drive behind me syd i got mud flaps :lol: :lol:

oh and syd, and les, have you seen my new brakes i've got ready to be fitted :lol: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145791 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

20 mins to clean the car :-| i usually meditate for that before i offer a pure virgin (very hard to find in wigan) to the shampoo god    lol.... but joking apart, i am easy what ever way we go, but if anybody Fancy's stretching there legs its not a problem to me as i will just go at my own speed and see you at the event :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

does that mean you are going to put you foot down and leave us behind to find our own way !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> true i suppose... especially if it's as clean as syd's  can drive behind me syd i got mud flaps :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh and syd, and les, have you seen my new brakes i've got ready to be fitted :lol: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145791 :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Yep they look like brakes to me Tony


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> does that mean you are going to put you foot down and leave us behind to find our own way !!!


just the opposite m8  me mr slooow


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I won't be like les syd and leave a man behind.  think the pace is dictated by the slowest person... so nobody has any gripes over the M62 route? and the extra time / milage.. was speaking to someone who know the area and they said the A628 is known for being a bad road, if you get stuck behind a tracktor or something there is few places to pass which is when the head on collisions happen, so if maybe wiser if we are in convoy to stick on the m62 route as plently of places for the fallen to catch up if the leader slows the convoy....

If anyone is dead against the M62 can you shout up now and i'll have another think... but if not i'm happy with M62 and birch services as meeting point...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Yep they look like brakes to me Tony


I know they are but they are big boy brakes :lol: :lol: R32/tt V6 brakes in a lovely powder coated blue that looks great against the car... thought you'd be impessed... i'm a little deflated now... was all excited about them  
but 2 pot brakes for me  have you got a brake kit then les? couldn't remember if your running big brakes or still on the single pot 225 brakes.... :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I won't be like les syd and leave a man behind.  think the pace is dictated by the slowest person...


 Oi I heard that, So we will follow you then Tony :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

who's got 249.63 BHP les :roll: ????? who's da man?????.... who is da man????? :lol: :lol: :lol: and at no point on any of your drives have i not been able to keep up with you..  it is true though someone always goes missing then suddenly re-appears infront of you on your drives. :lol: :lol: :lol:

i'm just saying i'm like rambo [smiley=rifle.gif] i'll never leave a man behind in the field [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yep they look like brakes to me Tony
> ...


 Yeah just extracting the urine Tony :wink: :lol: Nice one well done and yep look good mate.  To be honest I don't know what all the fuss is about re the standard 225 brakes being crap I have no problem with mine and I know John H is of the same view. The standard brakes I have ( althought be it with newish discs ) are the best of any car I have had and that inc a 2.5 V6 Jag. I see no need to change them at all. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You only need big brakes if you drive like a idiot!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> You only need big brakes if you drive like a idiot!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey thats not really fair :x Seriously though have you never caught any brake fade? although was talking to awsome about that and the fluid does need to be changed about 60'000 miles ago :roll: nothing to do with me only got the car on 1st december... but for the price i just couldn't say no to bigger brakes... especially when they are a lovely blue colour


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> who's got 249.63 BHP les :roll: ????? who's da man?????.... who is da man????? :lol: :lol: :lol: and at no point on any of your drives have i not been able to keep up with you..  it is true though someone always goes missing then suddenly re-appears infront of you on your drives. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i'm just saying i'm like rambo [smiley=rifle.gif] i'll never leave a man behind in the field [smiley=wings.gif]


 I have never treid to leave anybody behind and never given it my all on a cruise. :roll: Myabe if I do drive like I can and as on the TT circuit :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I was only joking mate 

too be honest, when do you think you will need them? I questioned this loads of times, I do not know anywhere that you would need them unless you are track daying the car regularly. Personally Brakes are designed to do a job for the car they are supplied on if they were not, I somehow think the car would not pass quality control let alone Ncap standards etc...

I have never had brake fade as I try not to hammer on the brakes all the time... and yes I drive slowly... ish


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah but it's not like i've gone and got 12-pot calipers.... these are little toddler 2 pots, that are bigger than the standard baby 1pot.. they are on the v6 tt, and technically i've remapped my car so it's quicker so brake upgrade seems logical even if it's not a huge upgrade it'll stand me in good stead for the stage 2 map and 3" downpipe and cat.... plus you do hear a few people complaining on 225brakes, but not heard anyone complain about v6...

plus it was a bagin, and it's something "mark_hogan" my good friend, work collegue, and bloody copy cat isn't going to copy as he's just got new 225 disks.. :lol: and they cost more than my kit :lol: (see i waited for him to be on holiday before announcing my plans :lol


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > ok so this is a sunday morning convoy to EvenTT09 and with it being such an early start i'd suggest the shortest route possible.... although not sure how everyone else feels...
> ...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

M62 and birch services as meeting point... gets my vote tony... what time


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> M62 and birch services as meeting point... gets my vote tony... what time


 Sounds good to me ..... what about 9am at the Birch services? Now is that to meet or to leave Birch? :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm reckoning it'll be about an hour and half from birch on a good run... so leaving at 9:00 would get us there for half 10... I know syd has to be at the show and shine for 11 so if we get stuck in a que of tt's at the gate this may be pushing it for him... I was going to say meeting at birch at 8:30 then leaving about 8:45ish, (or depending on who we have to wait for a little bit later)

what you think ????? i'll update the main page once we've sorted it... just getting ready for a funeral now (my grans) so i'll sort it when i get back later...

tony


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Whatever best for all I can be there anytime.



tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'm reckoning it'll be about an hour and half from birch on a good run... so leaving at 9:00 would get us there for half 10... I know syd has to be at the show and shine for 11 so if we get stuck in a que of tt's at the gate this may be pushing it for him... I was going to say meeting at birch at 8:30 then leaving about 8:45ish, (or depending on who we have to wait for a little bit later)
> 
> what you think ????? i'll update the main page once we've sorted it... just getting ready for a funeral now (my grans) so i'll sort it when i get back later...
> 
> tony


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

anytime for me at Birch as well.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

me and Lee are going to this, paying on the day and convoying down on the sunday morning

come past Greenfield and over the tops i.e. Holmfirth/Isle of Sky


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i hope you lot are in the show n shine...its only for the crack for me :lol: i will not be going to town on the car when we get there, i will be preparing it just the same way i did for GTI... not a bucket or a drop of water in sight


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i am going to enter show and shine but she'll be cleand up at home so hopeflly weather will be nice :mrgreen:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

So Guys!

What is the decision? Im easy, i dont mind where to meet or what time.

let me know where and when and ill be there 

Put me on your confirmed list Tony!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

spencerkoa said:


> So Guys!
> 
> What is the decision? Im easy, i dont mind where to meet or what time.
> 
> ...


 From the posts above it looks like Birch services on the M62 at 8-30am leaving at 8-45am sharp unless we get a difference of opinion :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

and dont forget GALS :roll:

:mrgreen:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Attention Tony or anyone else with vagcom thingy

could u please bring it with you so i can use it and try and figure (Well Lee) what is wrong with the car


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Attention Tony or anyone else with vagcom thingy
> 
> could u please bring it with you so i can use it and try and figure (Well Lee) what is wrong with the car


Vag com lead is always in my car, but i'll make sure the laptop is charged and good to go 



les said:


> From the posts above it looks like Birch services on the M62 at 8-30am leaving at 8-45am sharp unless we get a difference of opinion :roll:


I'll ammend the front page later to identify list and route... should be pretty straight forward since we are going the 62 route... be able to keep everyone togetehr alot easier.. :lol:

Yes 8:30 at Birch service M62... for a leave of 8:45.. i'll dish my number out to the list so we know if anyone is running late ect...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome stuff Tony, thank you ever so much :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Official Thread Now up http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=146322&p=1500782#p1500782


----------

